# White Trout question!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Holy crap I have nevwr seen them this big. Catchin 20+" stud white trout near the 3 mile bridge right now. Im not aware of any bag limit on them? Can any one correct me if im wrong? Thanks, report with pictures tomorrow after the crawfish boil!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

No bag limit, catch em all! Best if cooked the same day, trout don't freeze well.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea, generally keep em freah a day or two, dont frewze trout, but thanks for the second opinion slayer, mine doesn't always count, lol


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Want to know why? No shrimpers in the bay anymore. We used to catch them all the time. Large croakers too. It may come back to as it used to be but I dought it. We used to have scallops, Horseshoe crabs , etc. Maybe 1 day that will come back as well.:whistling::no:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Catch all you can....Take a 10 incher and throw it out live and see what bite's it!!! Shark or big red!!!! Heck I caught a gator spec on a ****** 1 day fishing fer shark!!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

KingCrab said:


> Large croakers too.


Don't laugh, but they are good fried!:thumbup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

PAWGhunter said:


> Don't laugh, but they are good fried!:thumbup:


I freaking love me some croaker!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Since whities rarely measure more than 12" - I'd first look very closely for spots. Sometimes the spots only show up on dorsal and tail fins. Also, if your 20" white trout has any yellow anywhere around it's mouth - then it's a spotted sea trout. I learned the hard way with a 14 1/2" white trout with spots only on tail and dorsal fins!!! That taught me to take a second look...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a good point desert eagle
I've caught them with only two lil spots near the tail had to let em go just in case..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Do white trout and specks taste the same?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

most will probably disagree but I think they taste pretty much the same just don't feeze as good..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've always thought that white trout meat was a little mushier than speck, but this is my opinion.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have found white trout to be less wormy. I think that's probably more luck of the draw than anything.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advise fellas, all were white trout, without doubt. Largest two looked like twins. 16" and 1lb8oz's. Not monsters, or record holders, but biggest I have ever put my hands on. Wife and youngest caught them both. I will post some pictures on my threaf later, look for Black Pearl and the Super Moon! Inshore Report!


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Where by the 3 mile are you catching them?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ughhhhh in the water, off of a boat, I have found a honey hole, so that is all the info I can give without having to take further action, lol


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

ok. serve.


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> Don't laugh, but they are good fried!:thumbup:


I'm a big fan of fried croaker. Underrated as table fare as far as I am concerned. Same with sheepshead.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I will eat anything out of the water atleast once! I filet croaker, whiting, white trout, grass porgy, sail cats, almost anything. Pin fish are a little too bony for me. I also have eaten stingray wings, bonita, fresh dipped in the gulf, and fried. I will try almost anythinh once, and alot of it more than once, lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

jastee have u tried hardhead cats?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

jaster said:


> I will eat anything out of the water atleast once! I filet croaker, whiting, white trout, grass porgy, sail cats, almost anything. Pin fish are a little too bony for me. I also have eaten stingray wings, bonita, fresh dipped in the gulf, and fried. I will try almost anythinh once, and alot of it more than once, lol


I'm with you. Is a sail cat a gafftop?


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> jastee have u tried hardhead cats?
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner



Hardheads are OK. Not nearly as good on the table as Gafftops owing to the strong fishy flavor, as it is one of the fishier catfish. The fillets are small for the amount of work. My preferred method for Hardheads is fried and put in a catfish po-boy with a strong horseradish dressing and/or lots of Tobasco. 

The Gafftop is far superior, and absolutely my favorite catfish (better than channel, blues, and flatheads), also better than Black Drum or Redfish over 24". I'd have a hard time picking between a cooler full of Gafftops or a cooler full of specks.


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

MathGeek said:


> Hardheads are OK. Not nearly as good on the table as Gafftops owing to the strong fishy flavor, as it is one of the fishier catfish. The fillets are small for the amount of work. My preferred method for Hardheads is fried and put in a catfish po-boy with a strong horseradish dressing and/or lots of Tobasco.
> 
> The Gafftop is far superior, and absolutely my favorite catfish (better than channel, blues, and flatheads), also better than Black Drum or Redfish over 24". I'd have a hard time picking between a cooler full of Gafftops or a cooler full of specks.



Kind of makes me wish I had kept all the Gafftops I caught last week, they were pretty good eating sized, 17-18" put up a hell of a fight. I just can't stand touching them because I can't get the damn slime off my hands. I can't imagine what it would do to the inside of a cooler.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Christophi said:


> Kind of makes me wish I had kept all the Gafftops I caught last week, they were pretty good eating sized, 17-18" put up a hell of a fight. I just can't stand touching them because I can't get the damn slime off my hands. I can't imagine what it would do to the inside of a cooler.


We have four or five pairs of pliers in the boat, so we almost never have to touch a fish to extract the hook and get it in the ice chest. If the hook is deeply swallowed, we cut the line and tie a new hook. 

Also, we usually put fish in a cooler with an ice and water mix so that the fish is immediately completely submerged and sloshing around in the mix. This does two things: 1) the fish cools very quickly to preserve quality. 2) Sloshing around in the mix removes a lot of the slime so that when I clean the fish later, I am dealing with much less slime. In the cooler months, we add a bit of water to the icechest to create the right mix. In the warmer months, this is not necessary unless we're on the water and catching fish soon after buying ice. 

Putting fish in an ice chest with block ice or ice still in the bags is much less effective in dealing with the slime.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was fishing Sebastian inlet and there was a guy there that was asking for every hardhead caught. I have tried sail cats after hearing they were not too bad. I've had better but they were not terrible.


----------

